# Job needed in Algarve region



## skyr (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
I would like to know if anyone knows about real job offers in Algarve. 

I've been searching a lot and so far I haven't found anything.
Tourism jobs would be ok, I need something only for the months of July and August.
I don't speak portuguese but I do speak fluent english and spanish.
Thank you in advance


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Please post your requirements in the correct format in this Forum Thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ing-work-portugal-work-wanted-job-offers.html


----------

